# what belt to buy?



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

im looking to buy a new belt but not sure what to go for. i currently have the old zuluglove belt and although its built very well and feels solid, the buckle handle is stupidley big and hits off my leg when im squatting which is annoying (i could put it on backwards but its harder to get on and off on my own). i was going to buy the strengthshop lever belt, but my brother has one which i recently tried but i just dont like it. not sure whats wrong with it but it just doesnt feel that good. now thinking about maybe a prong belt, but not sure. (heres a pic of the belts to give you an idea)










so, any advice on what belt to buy?


----------



## Toad1977 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been looking at belts but am undecided, the rdx one looks ok but I was concerned with the buckle size. I looked at the strength shop range but was un decided on that lever belt


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Toad1977 said:


> I've been looking at belts but am undecided, the rdx one looks ok but I was concerned with the buckle size. I looked at the strength shop range but was un decided on that lever belt


from what ive seen rdx are sh*t, poor build quality. i dont personally like the strengthsop lever one but my brother does.

i would get the strengthshop buckle belt but its artificial leather which has put me off. also not sure if i should go for a 10 or 13mm.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

If you buy a lever belt, make sure it's steel as I've seen the cast ones break.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

How much you looking to spend mate?

I have an Inzer Forever belt - highly, highly recommended. Just need to fork out 

I managed to grab one on eBay a while ago for £50, I got very lucky. Otherwise, you're looking at between £80-120


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> If you buy a lever belt, make sure it's steel as I've seen the cast ones break.


tbh, i dont think ill go for a lever. the only ones for a reasonable price seem to be the strengthshop ones and i just dont like the feel of them. i think it may be because of the material and thickness


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> How much you looking to spend mate?
> 
> I have an Inzer Forever belt - highly, highly recommended. Just need to fork out
> 
> I managed to grab one on eBay a while ago for £50, I got very lucky. Otherwise, you're looking at between £80-120


would love an inzer, but as im buying a bunch of new gym stuff im not really prepared to spend £100+ on a belt! any others you could recommend?


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

scott08 said:


> would love an inzer, but as im buying a bunch of new gym stuff im not really prepared to spend £100+ on a belt! any others you could recommend?


I'll be honest when I read the title I was going to recommend an Inzer (high budget), or a ZuluGlove (lower budget) but then I read your opening post where you said you already have one and don't like it :lol:

How about one of the other style belts from Zulu?

The other main supplier is Strength Shop. This one looks good with solid reviews: https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-13mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html But the buckle looks big on that too :/


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> I'll be honest when I read the title I was going to recommend an Inzer (high budget), or a ZuluGlove (lower budget) but then I read your opening post where you said you already have one and don't like it :lol:
> 
> How about one of the other style belts from Zulu?
> 
> The other main supplier is Strength Shop. This one looks good with solid reviews: https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-13mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html But the buckle looks big on that too :/


yeah with the zuluglove belts it just doesnt seem like much thought went into the design although they are built well. think ill stay away from them. the problem with the buckle is it sticks out which is the problem, it doesnt sit flush so it gets in the way.

ive seen that strengthshop belt, only issue i can see with it being that its imitation leather


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

scott08 said:


> yeah with the zuluglove belts it just doesnt seem like much thought went into the design although they are built well. think ill stay away from them. the problem with the buckle is it sticks out which is the problem, it doesnt sit flush so it gets in the way.
> 
> ive seen that strengthshop belt, only issue i can see with it being that its imitation leather


Perhaps it may be worth trying to wait a little longer and saving a bit more so that you can afford an Inzer? They're called forever belts for a reason, they last forever 

That's what I would do anyway.

Have you checked Pullum? They've got quite a range too: http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/belts/powerlifting-belts/cat_15.html


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

So...

Who you beating with the belt?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

scott08 said:


> im looking to buy a new belt but not sure what to go for. i currently have the old zuluglove belt and although its built very well and feels solid, the buckle handle is stupidley big and hits off my leg when im squatting which is annoying (i could put it on backwards but its harder to get on and off on my own). i was going to buy the strengthshop lever belt, but my brother has one which i recently tried but i just dont like it. not sure whats wrong with it but it just doesnt feel that good. now thinking about maybe a prong belt, but not sure. (heres a pic of the belts to give you an idea)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the zuluglove belt. I know what you mean about the handle hitting your leg. I was going to grind the bottom half down a bit to prevent that from happening. Not got round to it yet though.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Perhaps it may be worth trying to wait a little longer and saving a bit more so that you can afford an Inzer? They're called forever belts for a reason, they last forever
> 
> That's what I would do anyway.
> 
> Have you checked Pullum? They've got quite a range too: http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/belts/powerlifting-belts/cat_15.html


i can afford one, i just dont particularly want to spend that kinda money on a belt :whistling:


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

PaulB said:


> I've got the zuluglove belt. I know what you mean about the handle hitting your leg. I was going to grind the bottom half down a bit to prevent that from happening. Not got round to it yet though.


hmm, would it not still hit off your leg even with that bit ground off?


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

scott08 said:


> i can afford one, i just dont particularly want to spend that kinda money on a belt :whistling:


Haha I know it is a fair chunk for a belt. If you squat often, it'll be a good investment


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

scott08 said:


> hmm, would it not still hit off your leg even with that bit ground off?


Not sure to be honest. I bought it, tried it about 3 times then threw it in my locker. Partly because I couldn't get used to squatting with it and partly because the buckle was hitting my leg. I had it in my head I was going to grind the handle down to try and prevent it.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Not sure to be honest. I bought it, tried it about 3 times then threw it in my locker. Partly because I couldn't get used to squatting with it and partly because the buckle was hitting my leg. I had it in my head I was going to grind the handle down to try and prevent it.


i can squat fine with it on backwards but other than that its just a pain in the ass.

still not sure of what belt to go for. considering the stengthshop prong belt in a 13mm to make up for the softer material. this one looks good aswell, but as its so cheap im assuming its going to be awful :

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fitnessgear&details=1355

either that or the pullumsports one, but both are double prong which ive heard is a pain in the ass. i also cant see what the difference is between the two apart from the price


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Zulu glove EVO 3

Got mine off ebay so was worn in nicely

I'm sure our very on @Mingster had the same belt


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> How much you looking to spend mate?
> 
> I have an Inzer Forever belt - highly, highly recommended. Just need to fork out
> 
> I managed to grab one on eBay a while ago for £50, I got very lucky. Otherwise, you're looking at between £80-120


Inzer belts workout about £55 brand new off there website .. not including delivery though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Zulu Glove are top quality belts imo.

http://www.zuluglove.com/


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Zulu Glove are top quality belts imo.
> 
> http://www.zuluglove.com/


ive got one of the older ones mate, hate the buckle design i dont think it was very well thought out so im gonna stay away frmo them.

right now its between the 13mm strengthshop buckle belt, or the pullum sport buckle one. anyone used either?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

scott08 said:


> im looking to buy a new belt but not sure what to go for. i currently have the old zuluglove belt and although its built very well and feels solid, the buckle handle is stupidley big and hits off my leg when im squatting which is annoying (i could put it on backwards but its harder to get on and off on my own). i was going to buy the strengthshop lever belt, but my brother has one which i recently tried but i just dont like it. not sure whats wrong with it but it just doesnt feel that good. now thinking about maybe a prong belt, but not sure. (heres a pic of the belts to give you an idea)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they both 6" belts or 4" mate as i'm looking to buy my first belt


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Inzer belts workout about £55 brand new off there website .. not including delivery though


Aye. I got mine from House of Pain which was around that price. However it got bumped up due to delivery, and then a customs charge :-(



troponin said:


> Are they both 6" belts or 4" mate as i'm looking to buy my first belt


They look like 4" to me mate. Stick to 4 inches all the way round and you can't go wrong.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Aye. I got mine from House of Pain which was around that price. However it got bumped up due to delivery, and then a customs charge :-(
> 
> They look like 4" to me mate. Stick to 4 inches all the way round and you can't go wrong.


Ah right OK, there's so much conflicting information on the web, some sites say if you are 5' 6' and above you should get a 6" otherwise get a 4"? I'm 5' 10 and was leaning towards getting a 4" as I have a feeling a 6" is gonna be way too big for me and dig into my ribcage.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

troponin said:


> Ah right OK, there's so much conflicting information on the web, some sites say if you are 5' 6' and above you should get a 6" otherwise get a 4"? I'm 5' 10 and was leaning towards getting a 4" as I have a feeling a 6" is gonna be way too big for me and dig into my ribcage.


theyre 4 inch belts. one of them isa little rigid and digs in a bit so i can imagine a 6 inch one being quite painful. having said that ive never actually seen 6 inch belts nor see the point


----------

